
Gtk to Qt – A Strange Journey - albertzeyer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGZyVSOnqm0
======
albertzeyer
Some of the messages:

* Their GTK code became very fragile, such that they did not wanted to touch it anymore, and could not implement new features.

* The GTK community was/is not helpful.

* The Qt community was/is very helpful.

* Qt documentation is much better than GTK.

* The Qt frameworks has more to offer (basic data structures, etc).

* CMake is much nicer and easier to understand than just raw makefiles (but somewhat unrelated to Qt vs GTK).

* The model and view system/framework in both Qt and GTK is somewhat/completely broken.

* Qt Creator makes live easier, compared to Emacs (at least for C++/Qt development).

* Qt is nicely encapsulated, in contrast to GTK.

(Copied from here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20747126](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20747126))

This video was posted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20743293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20743293)

This is from Dirk Hohndel, one of the developers of Subsurface, which was
created by Linus Torvalds.

